# Handel's "Saul" as performed as an opera



## davidpneff (Aug 9, 2016)

A few years ago at the Glyndebourne Music Festival, Handel's criminally underrated oratorio _Saul_ was performed as an opera.






In the actual staging, the elements of _King Lear_ is quite clear and quite masterfully done!

I've always been obsessed with countertenors and I think Iestyn Davies does a fine job with this aria.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, without having seen Saul, I have to agree that Semele and Hercules certainly hold up well when performed on stage (i.e. as Opera) as opposed to Oratorio (non-theatrically staged) performances. I am sure in the mind of Handel, at heart a musical dramatist, the difference was one of definition rather than substance. Either way, his music remains sublime.


----------



## Dehmal (May 5, 2018)




----------

